# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Đi phố khăn chợ Đinh Liệt - Du lịch Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Buổi sớm Hà Nội bắt đầu lạnh, những cửa hàng bán khăn trên phố Đinh Liệt (Hà Nội) đã tấp nập các bạn trẻ đi mua sắm. Mời bạn cùng đi xem đồ với Hoàng Hạnh, cô nàng chân dài 19 tuổi lọt vào top 14 Miss Ngôi Sao năm nay nhé.*

Nằm gần hồ Hoàn Kiếm, phố Đinh Liệt nằm trong khu sầm uất bậc nhất của thủ đô. Điểm đặc trưng nhất của phố là những cửa hàng bán khăn cùng len đủ sắc màu. Giá cả các mặt hàng ở đây ở mức bình dân, chỉ cần từ 30.000 tới 100.000 đồng là bạn đã có thể sắm một chiếc khăn đẹp cho mình hay người thân. Tuy nhiên, nhiều hàng cũng nói thách nên bạn đừng quên khảo giá trước khi ra quyết định nhé. 

Không chỉ có khăn hay len ở Đinh Liệt còn có rất nhiều điều thú vị khác. Ở đoạn giữa phố là đường rẽ vào chợ Hàng Bè trước đây. Ở đó hiện bán rất nhiều đồ ăn ngon như chả rươi, ruốc tôm... Hay quá bộ đi dăm bước nữa, bạn rẽ vào ngõ Gia Ngư, nơi có thể gọi là con ngõ ẩm thực của Hà Nội. Ở đây, có rất nhiều hàng ăn nổi tiếng như bún cá Sâm cây Si hay phở Sướng. 

Bạn cũng có thể rẽ sang Hàng Ngang, Hàng Đào thông qua con ngõ nhỏ, nơi bạn gửi xe để đi chợ đêm hay tản bộ ở phố Đinh Liệt. Trong ngõ có rất nhiều cửa hàng bán quần áo trẻ con hay đồ nội y, tất da chân cho các chị em. 

Tới ngã tư Đinh Liệt - Hàng Bạc, bạn lại có cơ hội dừng bước ăn tại hai quán ăn vặt quen thuộc của Hà thành. Đó là hàng ốc mít và hàng bán các loại bánh truyền thống như xu xê, cốm xào, bánh chín tầng mây. Ngồi ăn ốc ở đây bạn sẽ nhìn thấy rạp hát tuồng nổi tiếng một thời của Hà Nội. 

Nằm trên đoạn phố nối liền khu hồ Gươm với phố Tây Tạ Hiện nên Đinh Liệt cũng rất đông khách du lịch đi lại. Trên phố còn có có nhiều hàng bán đồ lưu niệm, tranh ảnh, quần áo, váy vóc được người nước ngoài yêu thích.










Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nọi* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Nhiều khăn đẹp quá  :love struck: 
Giờ mới biết phố ĐL bán nhiều khăn

----------


## Taeyeon0903

toàn khăn là khăn
Thêm 1 địa chỉ ghi sổ tay nữa ^^

----------

